# Rifle Hunting in zone 3



## iceman2 (Aug 28, 2000)

Hi I was just wondering if you might clear up a few things for me? A friend and I were having a debate about the use of a rifle in zone3. I said you cant use one for deer hunting but you can for everything else. My friend says you cant use a rifle at all in zone 3. So we have a few questions we hope you can answer.

Is it lawful to hunt Turkeys with a rifle in zone 3? What are the restrictions if any for hunting with a rifle in zone 3 is there a caliber size limit?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

no rifles for turkey period in michigan!


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Turkeys-no you cannot use a rifle to shoot turkeys.

I beleive deer are the only animals you cannot hunt with rifles as you can hunt coyotes, groundhogs, crows, fow, and small game as well.

AW


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you are hunting turkeys it seems like you really need to read the Turkey Hunting Guide.

You can use a rifle in Zone 3 or more commonly called the "shotgun area" for many types of hunting. There are certain things and time that you can not. Turkeys, waterfowl you can not. Never on any animal during the period Nov 10 thru Nov 30.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Iceman the only animal you can hunt with a centerfire rifle is COYOTE and I think woodchuck, in Zone 3. Other than that you have to use rimfire on small game animals, but NO BIRDS!!


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

What! I Cant Use My 338 Ultra Mag On Bunnies!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You can on bunnies, mich buckmaster post is incorrect.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

deputy said:


> What! I Cant Use My 338 Ultra Mag On Bunnies!


No way you can do that!!!! You just won't have the knock-down power that you need for those critters!


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

.700 NITRO provides the needed knock down power for the elusive buck toothed raggit.


----------

